# Διάθεση βιβλίων σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή (δικαιώματα αγοραστή)



## Hellegennes (Oct 28, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει συζητηθεί παλιότερα το θέμα, αλλά θα ήθελα να θίξω την ηλεκτρονική υποστήριξη των εκδοτικών οίκων. Για να ξεκαθαρίσω την θέση μου απ' την αρχή, είμαι κατά της παράνομης διακίνησης βιβλίων, σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή, που είναι ακόμη ενεργά στην αγορά· έργων δηλαδή που οι συγγραφείς, μεταφραστές, διορθωτές, επιμελητές και λοιποί συντελεστές έχουν ακόμα οικονομικό όφελος (ωστόσο δεν είμαι αντίθετος στην διακίνηση έργων των οποίων οι συντελεστές έχουν πεθάνει, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη συζήτηση). Αυτό που θέλω να θίξω είναι το κατά πόσο είναι δικαίωμα του αγοραστή, να διαθέτει το βιβλίο και σε έντυπη και σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή, κατά την αγορά. Ουσιαστικά η ηλεκτρονική μορφή δεν κοστίζει τίποτα στον εκδότη, οπότε θα ήθελα, όταν είναι δυνατό, να μου δίνεται κι ένας κωδικός να κατεβάζω το βιβλίο ηλεκτρονικά, όταν το παίρνω τυπωμένο. Πιστεύω ότι τα βιβλία έχουν μείνει ιδιαίτερα πίσω, όσον αφορά την διείσδυση στην ηλεκτρονική εποχή. Αναρωτιέμαι αν υπάρχουν εταιρείες που το κάνουν, έστω και στο εξωτερικό. Προσπαθώ να βρω λόγους να μην γίνεται και δεν βρίσκω. Θέμα αύξησης της παράνομης, ηλεκτρονικής διακίνησης δεν τίθεται, γιατί έτσι κι αλλιώς οι περισσότεροι οίκοι διαθέτουν τα βιβλία τους και σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή, προς πώληση. Όσο κίνδυνο διατρέχει το βιβλίο να διακινηθεί με δωρεάν παροχή του από τον εκδότη, άλλο τόσο διατρέχει κι όταν πωλείται.

Θα πει κανείς, είναι υποχρεωμένος ο εκδότης να το κάνει αυτό; Θεωρητικά και νομικά, όχι. Όμως ο αγοραστής του βιβλίου, στην ουσία αγοράζει τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα του έργου, για προσωπική χρήση. Στο τυπωμένο βιβλίο βέβαια προστίθεται το κόστος του χαρτιού, εκτύπωσης, μελανιού, πώλησης σε βιβλιοπωλείο, κτλ, αλλά στο ηλεκτρονικό αντίτυπο δεν υπάρχει ουσιαστικό κόστος, εκτός από την αρχική σελιδοποίηση, η οποία γίνεται έτσι κι αλλιώς ηλεκτρονικά, είτε το βιβλίο διατίθεται ηλεκτρονικά είτε όχι.

Κοινώς, ο εκδότης δεν έχει χασούρα ενώ ο αναγνώστης έχει όφελος. Για πολλούς και διάφορους λόγους, θέλω να έχω τα βιβλία μου σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή, εκτός από έντυπη. Εν πρώτοις, το βιβλίο ως αντικείμενο έχει ένα σωρό μειονεκτήματα: λερώνεται, βρέχεται, ξεθωριάζει, κιτρινίζει, σκίζεται, καίγεται, χάνεται. Σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή δεν παθαίνει τίποτα απ' όλα αυτά, συν ότι έχει κάποιες δυνατότητες που δεν έχει το χάρτινο ξαδερφάκι του (τις οποίες σπάνια εκμεταλλεύονται οι εκδότες, αλλά αυτό είναι, επίσης, άλλη συζήτηση). Για τον ίδιο λόγο, όταν αγοράζω ένα CD μουσικής, το εμπιθρίζω* πάραυτα.


* μετατροπή σε mp3


----------



## sarant (Oct 28, 2012)

Όμως αγοράζεις κάτι παραπάνω όταν σου δίνει και τον κωδικό, ενώ επίσης μπορείς να αναπαράξεις αντίτυπα και (λέμε τώρα) να τα πουλήσεις. Άρα, πρέπει να πληρώνεις κάτι παραπάνω. Θα μπορούσες, όχι απαραίτητα την ίδια τη στιγμή της αγοράς του βιβλίου, να αγοράζεις τον κωδικό προς, λέμε, το 20% της τιμής του έντυπου βιβλίου.

Πάντως, μερικά βιβλία μου εγώ τα έχω οσιάρει. Βέβαια θέλει μεροκάματο, μόνο σε εξαιρετικές περιπτώσεις δικαιολογείται, π.χ. σε απαντα ποιητών ώστε μετά να βλέπω εύκολα αν κάποιο ποίημα υπάρχει ή όχι.


----------



## nickel (Oct 28, 2012)

Helle, πιστεύω ότι αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι, ακόμα κι αν έχεις χίλια δίκια, δεν μπορεί να καθιερωθεί κάτι τέτοιο όσο δεν έχει λυθεί ικανοποιητικά το πρόβλημα της διαδεδομένης πειρατείας. Προς το παρόν, προτιμούν να περιμένουν και λίγο καιρό, να μαζέψουν λίγο χρήμα και στη συνέχεια να διαθέσουν το έργο και σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή. Μια γνωστή εξαίρεση είναι τα λεξικά που πολλά πια κυκλοφορούν σε έντυπο που περιλαμβάνει το σιντί κολλημένο στη μέσα μεριά του εξωφύλλου. Αλλά τα λεξικά του αγγλοσαξονικού κόσμου σύντομα θα πάψουν να κυκλοφορούν σε έντυπη μορφή, έτσι κι αλλιώς.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 28, 2012)

Μιλάω για βιβλία που ήδη διατίθενται και σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή. Απ' την στιγμή που μπορώ να αγοράσω το βιβλίο σε αρχείο, ό,τι πειρατικό κίνδυνο είναι να διατρέξει, τον διατρέχει ήδη. Αν ο εκδότης δεν θέλει να πάρει το ρίσκο της πώλησης ηλεκτρονικού κειμένου δεν λέω ότι θα έπρεπε να το κάνει μόνο και μόνο για να δίνει αντίτυπα στους αγοραστές των τυπωμένων βιβλίων.

Νίκο (Σαραντάκο), δεν αγοράζω κάτι παραπάνω, επί της ουσίας, εκτός κι αν πια το ηλεκτρονικό κείμενο έχει τις δυνατότητες για τις οποίες έλεγα (λεξικό, συνδέσμους και διάφορα άλλα). Τα δικαιώματα ανάγνωσης τα έχω ήδη αγοράσει, το αρχείο δεν θα μου δώσει νέο περιεχόμενο ή δικαιώματα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 28, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Τα δικαιώματα ανάγνωσης τα έχω ήδη αγοράσει, το αρχείο δεν θα μου δώσει νέο περιεχόμενο ή δικαιώματα.


Φυσικά και σου δίνει. Τη δυνατότητα ανάγνωσης και μεταφοράς με νέες μεθόδους (ηλεκτρονικά διαβαστήρια, ψηφιακές μνήμες). Γι' αυτό και θέλεις το ψηφιακό αρχείο, άλλωστε (κι εγώ θα το ήθελα, φυσικά).


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 28, 2012)

Ναι, αλλά αυτή η δυνατότητα γι' αυτόν είναι τσάμπα, αυτό λέω (ότι ο εκδότης δεν χάνει ενώ ο αναγνώστης κερδίζει*). Αλλά έστω ότι για το όφελος που έχω ο εκδότης θέλει να βγάλει χρήμα. Προσωπικά δεν το θεωρώ ηθικά σωστό, αλλά ας το δεχτούμε για την συζήτηση. Πόσο είναι λογικό να με χρεώσει; 50 λεπτά; 1 ευρώ; 2 ευρώ;


* το ότι ο αναγνώστης έχει όφελος απ' αυτό είναι αυτονόητο. Το γράφω άλλωστε και στο #1.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 28, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Ναι, αλλά αυτή η δυνατότητα γι' αυτόν είναι τσάμπα, αυτό λέω (ότι ο εκδότης δεν χάνει ενώ ο αναγνώστης κερδίζει*). Αλλά έστω ότι για το όφελος που έχω ο εκδότης θέλει να βγάλει χρήμα. Προσωπικά δεν το θεωρώ ηθικά σωστό, αλλά ας το δεχτούμε για την συζήτηση. Πόσο είναι λογικό να με χρεώσει; 50 λεπτά; 1 ευρώ; 2 ευρώ;


Αφού βγάλαμε λοιπόν το ηθικό μέρος από την εμπορική συζήτηση, η γνώμη μου είναι ότι η τιμή δεν μπορεί (και δεν πρόκειται) να είναι κάτι πάγιο, αλλά θα διαμορφωθεί αναλογικά με τη ζήτηση, τον όγκο και, τελικά, την τιμή του βιβλίου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 28, 2012)

Ο λόγος που το ρωτάω αυτό είναι γιατί βιβλία που *ηλεκτρονικά* κοστίζουν περί τα 5 ευρώ στο εξωτερικό, στην Ελλάδα κοστίζουν 20 στην *έντυπη* μορφή τους. Άρα πόσο παραπάνω πρέπει να πληρώσει ο αναγνώστης για το προνόμιο αυτό;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 28, 2012)

Αναφέρεσαι στην τιμή των πρωτότυπων ξενόγλωσσων βιβλίων στην Ελλάδα, υποθέτω. Αυτή είναι όμως μια εντελώς διαφορετική (και πολύ πονεμένη) συζήτηση, όχι πολύ διαφορετική από τη συζήτηση για το βρεφικό γάλα, το υγρό των φακών επαφής και, γενικά, για οτιδήποτε υπερκοστολογείται από ληστρικά ή κοντόφθαλμα εμπορικά συμφέροντα γύρω μας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 28, 2012)

Ναι, για πρωτότυπα ξενόγλωσσα μιλάω, γιατί αλλιώς μπαίνει και ο μεταφραστής -και οι λοιποί συντελεστές- στην μέση. Δεν περιμένω το πρωτότυπο να διατίθεται στην ίδια τιμή με το μεταφρασμένο.


----------



## SBE (Oct 28, 2012)

Πάντως Έλλη, πέρσι ήθελα ένα βιβλίο από το άμαζον και είχε το έντυπο καμιά τριανταριά λίραι, η κιντλοέκδοση έξι. Δηλαδή δεν ήταν ούτε εκτός Ελλάδας μικρή η διαφορά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 28, 2012)

Δεν κατάλαβες τι έγραψα. Σαφώς η διαφορά μεταξύ ηλεκτρονικού και έντυπου θα είναι μεγάλη, γιατί το έντυπο δεν είναι μόνο δικαιώματα αλλά και κόστος παραγωγής. Δεν συνέκρινα αυτά τα δύο από μόνα τους, αλλά το επιπρόσθετο κόστος που καλείται ο αγοραστής να επωμιστεί, εάν θέλει ταυτόχρονα ηλεκτρονικό και έντυπο αντίτυπο. Στις περιπτώσεις που αναφέρω, υπάρχει σημαντική διαφορά *και* μεταξύ ηλεκτρονικών εκδόσεων ανάμεσα στις δυο χώρες (Ελλάδα και εκάστοτε αλλοδαπή). Σκέτη η διαφορά μεταξύ ηλεκτρονικού και έντυπου μπορεί να μεγαλώνει ανάλογα με το έργο (στην ουσία, ανάλογα με το κόστος εκτύπωσης που απαιτεί).


----------



## bernardina (Oct 31, 2012)

Ψιτ, Ελλη...;)


----------



## Zazula (Oct 31, 2012)

http://www.packtpub.com/article/eBook_bundle:
You can buy a book and eBook bundle at a special price. If you order both together, the bundle only costs a bit more than the print book alone, but you can download your PDF immediately and start work while we deliver the print book.

http://www.alastore.ala.org/detail.aspx?ID=3126:
Save up to 45% when purchased together! It’s the best of both worlds: this specially priced bundle includes a print copy for desk reference along with the e-book version. The e-book includes the complete text of the print edition in several different file types, readable using a variety of software and devices. You will be able to download the e-book immediately upon purchase; the print copy will be shipped to you.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2012/oct/23/pay-what-you-want-ebooks:
An experiment from major authors including Neil Gaiman and Cory Doctorow, which allows readers to pay the price of their choice for a collection of ebooks, has shattered all expectations, racking up sales of more than $1.1m (£700,000) in under two weeks. The Humble ebook Bundle —an extension to ebooks of an experiment in pricing from Humble Bundle which has already been applied to music and games— went live on 9 October – offering customers a selection of novels and comics by award-winning science fiction and fantasy writers including Gaiman, Doctorow, Lauren Beukes, Paolo Bacigalupi, John Scalzi and Kelly Link. The packages is "DRM-free", which means readers are not restricted in how many times they download or copy the ebooks.


----------



## agezerlis (Oct 31, 2012)

Zazula said:


> http://www.packtpub.com/article/eBook_bundle:
> You can buy a book and eBook bundle at a special price. If you order both together, the bundle only costs a bit more than the print book alone, but you can download your PDF immediately and start work while we deliver the print book.



Μιας και ανέφερες εκδότη βιβλίων προγραμματισμού, σκέφτηκα να αναφέρω τις εκδόσεις που έχουν την καλύτερη (δυνατή; ) στάση στο ζήτημα:

http://manning.com/about/ebooks.html
*pBook Upgrade!* If you own a Manning eBook you can upgrade to the pBook at any time for only $12 + shipping. Simply write to support with your order number if you still have it. If not, no problem: just tell us which email address you used to purchase the eBook and we will send you an upgrade code. Upgrades are only available to original customers who purchased the eBook at manning.com, and cannot be combined with discount offers.

*Free eBook With Every pBook!* If you are an owner of a Manning pBook you can get a free eBook at any time easily from your account. If you prefer NOT to have a Manning account no problem, we won't be offended: we will send you a link with free access to your eBook for five days after purchasing the pBook at manning.com. If you did not buy the pBook from manning.com, you can still get the free eBook in all available formats by setting up a Manning account, and registering your copy.


----------

